# Ok everyone I know barbed wire. Is a bad idea what about barbles



## countrylivingtx (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok everybody has told me how bad a barbed wire fence for mini donkeys I just spent alot and just finshied barbed wire but im gonna tear it down so would barbless cable work?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

You can buy 'twisted' wire ... it is the same stuff as barbed wire without the barbs. We use two or three strands of that on our outside perimeter fences, along with two strands of hot wire. We have found that you need a bit of extra 'encouragement' to stay off the wire if you have smooth wire ... some horses (and I suspect some donkeys and mules) will push a smooth wire fence. In our case, we have a cornfield on one side that is VERY attractive no matter how much grass is on their side of the fence. All of our interior divider fences are hot wire fences, so ours are quite respectful of hot wire and tend to back off if they see it.

However, I will say that I grew up with barbed wire fences on the ranch and our horses were behind barbed wire fences all the time. Had to have them for the cattle and the horses ran in the same pastures. In all the years my folks were at the ranch and had horses, we only had one horse that was cut with a barbed wire fence ... had two horses that were cut with board gates. I know most people seem to be absolutely opposed to barbed wire for horses, but in ranch country, with bigger pastures and very rarely horses in adjoining pastures where they can fight/push the fence, we did not see many wire cuts.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I have 3 strand barbless wire on my 15 acre horse pasture. I've never had any escapes, and the one time they did get out my husband left the gate open. That said, the pasture is so lush that there's no reason for them to try the fence. If your pasture isn't as good you may have a problem keeping them in with just barbless.


----------



## countrylivingtx (Jul 7, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> I have 3 strand barbless wire on my 15 acre horse pasture. I've never had any escapes, and the one time they did get out my husband left the gate open. That said, the pasture is so lush that there's no reason for them to try the fence. If your pasture isn't as good you may have a problem keeping them in with just barbless.


What would you recommend


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

countrylivingtx said:


> What would you recommend


What kind of budget do you have and how big is the area? You said the pasture will be for mini donks and goats?


----------



## countrylivingtx (Jul 7, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> What kind of budget do you have and how big is the area? You said the pasture will be for mini donks and goats?


No pasture its about 1 acre but thell get more exercise I already planned but I only need the acre fenced in and I have about 200.00 lol


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

if you have already put the time, effort and expense into a barbed fence I wouldn't tear it down just yet. Give it a try. 

My mom runs horses behind, in front of, and on both sides of nothing but barbed wire and in 40 or so years has only had one or two injuries that wouldn't have also occurred with other types of fencing.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

countrylivingtx said:


> No pasture its about 1 acre but thell get more exercise I already planned but I only need the acre fenced in and I have about 200.00 lol


For $200 keep the barbed wire and run electric on the inside. The electric wire, insulators, and charger will cost you at least $200. I highly doubt that will keep in goats tho. I have experience with exactly one goat and she acted more like a loud obnoxious dog. 

The best fence, in my opinion, is 48" no climb with a solid board at the top. It's unlikely to cause serious injury even it's run into, I watched a few foals over the years run straight into and bounce back.


----------



## countrylivingtx (Jul 7, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> For $200 keep the barbed wire and run electric on the inside. The electric wire, insulators, and charger will cost you at least $200. I highly doubt that will keep in goats tho. I have experience with exactly one goat and she acted more like a loud obnoxious dog.
> 
> The best fence, in my opinion, is 48" no climb with a solid board at the top. It's unlikely to cause serious injury even it's run into, I watched a few foals over the years run straight into and bounce back.


How much would the good fence cost me


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

tsc has a fence cost calculator and material calculator in their catalog and their website
for one acre your probably looking if done right at around $350 thats with proper bracing and the right charger. If you buy a charger from TSC get the power plus plan they offer, if it gets hit and doesnt work they replace it, 15 bucks is cheaper than 100 and they keep up with date purchased ect. 
Following grounding guidelines is of the highest priority, mine use to be grounded right near my water trough so that the ground stayed moist.


----------

